# leg veins treatment & breastfeeding



## mirofranz (Jan 28, 2004)

From my 2nd pregnancy, I got terrible leg veins that hurt and throb. I'd like to get rid of them but am breastfeeding. I plan to have Sclerotherapy done next week and have milk stored in the freezer. Does anyone know how long should I 'pump and dump' after I have the procedure done? I'll be anxious to return to nursing. Thanks so much!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Why would you need to pump and dump? Because of the anesthesia? There are lots of anesthesias that are compatible with breastfeeding because they have very short residual times in the body. Read up here, and show this information to your doctor and anesthesiologist:

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illness/mom-surgery.html

See the links at the bottom - your MDs should use these books as references, NOT the PDR (which doesn't have accurate information about breastfeeding).

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/sedation.html

See also these links about AAP-approved painkillers for post-op:

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/...html#analgesic

Note: as you may know, American doctors are NOT trained in lactation in med school or their residencies, and most know little to nothing about it. They assume that meds/anesthesia are unsafe for breastfeeding without knowing anything about it. So don't take their word that you "can't" breastfeed after xyz meds for xyz times - do your own research and make them do their own research. With any luck you'll educate them and benefit future breastfeeding mamas!

Good luck!


----------



## mirofranz (Jan 28, 2004)

no, there is no anesthesia involved. just the injections, which i believe are saline into the veins. that's the question: how safe is Saline? I can't imagine it's a problem but, from all the research i've tried to come up with, it's all recommended not to have the procedure done while nursing. But, I have a supply of my milk i've stored in the freezer so i could 'pump and dump' until it's safe to resume nursing (24hrs I was told by one source). I'd just really like to know if anyone has any experience with the saline injections. i know i can't be the only one!

AND I TOTALLY agree that most doctors don't know a thing about nuring and breastmilk and such. From my primary to GYN to dermotologist who will do the procedure.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I cannot possibly imagine how saline injections could be harmful to a nursling! Heck, moms with c-sections or epidurals have saline solution dripping into their veins and they're allowed to nurse immediately.

Can you call your LLL leader or an IBCLC (board-certified lactation consultant) and ask? I really think it should be 100% fine, though.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

Ok, utter and complete guess here...does the saline affect dehydration/hydration, thus affecting nursing? Don't really know enough to know if there is an ounce of connection there, just an idea.


----------



## mirofranz (Jan 28, 2004)

i'm waiting for a return call from the dr to find out exactly what is in the injections and then it was suggested i speak with Ruth Lawerence, MD (she is a medicine/breastfeeding guru of some sort). let you all know if I get some more good information. thanks for your help.


----------

